# 2nd Edition circa 1993 Full Boxed Set



## fletcher89 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi I'm new here and will admit I know very little about Warhammer. However I have a boxed set for sale that is a second edition from 1993. It has space marines, space orks and gretchins, buildings, dice and more. I have included a link to the advert below:

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/o...0-40k-game-set-collectors-item-c93/1013693275

Thank you for looking


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Moved to Trading Area.

If you are in the Nottingham area of the UK it's worth a quick look.


----------

